# "Wireless Projection" to do or not to do?



## Dave80 (May 16, 2014)

Hi Guys

I just signed up here and am kinda excited about the great comradery on this forum.

Anyways, i have a movable projector setup situation and before each event is a whole setup situation requiring running very many cables across halls and a great deal of tape and taping. Wouldn't it be so great if this all could be done wirelessly?!!
I have ordered a set of the teradek bolt to wirelessly feed my projectors. Yes i am very nervous about the risk of wireless.

Any thoughts? suggestions? past experiences?
TIA


----------



## gafftaper (May 16, 2014)

Welcome to the Booth! Be sure to stop by the New Member forum and introduce yourself. 

I'm not a video expert so I can't offer any advice but I've watched enough Youtube on Wifi to be sufficiently scared by the idea. Good luck, I'm sure one of the guys here will be able to help.


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 16, 2014)

As with all wireless, you get what you pay for and you have to watch how busy the spectrum is. Personally, in a place where there is the potential for a lot of interference, I would stay away from it. It has improved by leaps and bounds over the past few years, but there are certain limitations that will continue to exist. Are there situations where I would consider it, certainly. As a general practice, I would stay away from it if it were show critical or if I couldn't predict the specific environment that it was going to be in at all times. You will find it more in digital signage applications or in very specific monitored venues where there are limited variables.


----------



## Dan0010 (May 16, 2014)

i would also be very careful with that. are you using the projector for videos or for powerpoints/text when there large meetings that use the space? there devices that transmit over ethernet (either using tcp/ip or even just utp). so if you have network connections nearby you can use that wired to just do an extension instead of wireless.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (May 16, 2014)

If you're not familiar with the Teradek devices he's talking about you oughta look them up. They are aimed at a completely different market than wifi type stuff.

Sent from my SPH-L720


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 16, 2014)

I am familiar with Teradek, though have not used them. The nice thing about that product in general is that it works on variable frequencies, which can preclude the noise from the proliferation of 5.4 GHZ devices. However, it is limited to ATSC resolutions, which is fine if that is what you need to transmit. Also, there is no mention of latency (which could cause issue with IMAG or if there is audio embedded in video files). These are intended for recording from camera and not being bogged down with cable runs. So, it may or may not work for playback purposes, depending on several factors.

edit: Found it mention "zero latency" in the FAQ. However, I have not found this to always be the case. This means that under most circumstances, you will probably not notice any latency.


----------



## Floobydust (May 18, 2014)

Might want to look at: Nyrius - ARIES Pro


----------



## Dave80 (May 24, 2014)

Thank you for your feedback.
I have now used the teradek bolt system for 3/4 events so far. The ease and convenience is dreamy. Reliability had been 100% and it all checks out.
BUT i am now noticing a slight video delay for IMag. It's hard for me to come to terms with my new lifesaving system not working so i have still not given up. This is defended by my noticing that the problem was only with IMag. video presentation didn't seem to have the same issue. I could be wrong but since i am new in this field troubleshooting with an open mind.


----------



## Dave80 (May 24, 2014)

Floobydust said:


> Might want to look at: Nyrius - ARIES Pro


This looks like an excellent product but for some reason it is only marketed at consumers with consumer pricing. also not sure if this could do multicast and the reliability


----------



## Jay Ashworth (May 24, 2014)

Dave80: if you have a *one frame* discrep, keep in mind that if you feed 1080p to a 720p HDTV (or vice versa), there will be a delay of 1-2 frames getting through the scan converter.

In particular, if your player is *changing physical modes* from one source to another you might get a reaction like this. The solution is to resample down in the player/software, rather than having the output track the source.

This drives me nearly to distraction in Big Box store showrooms.


----------

